# ??MODs for my Altima SE-R??



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok,

I have this pretty Altima SE-R, now has 5,000 miles on her and I am ready to start exploring performance mods, but have found trouble with NISMO and 
AEM (same product-rewrapped). I just got off the phone with AEM and asked about a Cold Air instake, they gave me a part number 21-545. They updated there web site while on the phone with them that included the 2005 V6 and off I went to hunt down a local dealer for my weekend project.--part number has been discontinued-five dealers. Then I call a Nissan dealer, they said that NISMO COLD AIR is not available for SE-R. It is the same engine than the 3.5 SE, looks like the same factory air intake kit, why woudl both of these companies exclude the SE-R? Are they planning something different? or just to new.

These is an every-day car for me, so it needs to be street legal. And have not interest in settting this car to sound like those Civics driving around with the coffee can hanging off the back.

Hit list to be installed in order:

1. Cold Air Kit (Company: unknown)--suggestions welcome.

2. Headers with cats, new down pipe.

3. Performance Cam.

i FUGURE THAT this will keep me happy for a while.  

anyone have any sourse for a ECU piggy back system. Like the venom, but is for older cars. --have to stay legal.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

That's wierd that the CAI is not listed. I would go with the Injen over the AEM anyway. On my Injen CAI you don't even know it is there until your over 5k RPM's and then it is not bad. I would also get an UR pulley.
Watch the headers - you will know you got them on - loud.
I havent seen any piggy back systems at this point.


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hot off the press*

Round two with dealership: they talked with their service rep. and Nissan will not void the warranty if using the nismo intake.

But did say that I may not get the performance i am expecting with the CAI as the ECU is setup differently. I think, i will do a Dyno before and after and report the results...if that isn't to expensive. -CTDan


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

keep us updated man, im eager to know what happens next.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Just a thought...*

Hey guys...I have tried for about the last 10 days researching performance cams for our SE-R's. Sad to say, but my limited experience with cams has me almost kinda guessing which to go with... JTW or Nismo. Now, I realize that Nismo wont void my warranty, so that would be a logical choice. But, of course I want to get my money's worth as well as the "right" part for the job. Anyone have any idea which would be better, or at least some insight on what Im up against? I already have a Nismo CAI and a UR Pulley (except the Pulley is not installed...yet.) I was seriously thinking about some headers, but just like an earlier post stated... too loud. Not to mention that living in downtown Long Beach, CA... Im a target just beggin' for a good write up. 


You know... Its was hard as hell to just find the parts number for the Nismo headers. Then come to find out that neither myself or the Dealership can confirm if this is specifically for the VQ35DE or not. The parts # I have is : (13020-RNZ35)


Also, on a final note... I was curious to see if anyone has an opinion on the Nismo suspension kit? I think the stock suspension is fine, but just as a "complete" ride would have... should I bother? I do like to push my SE-R whenever time and surroundings will permit. I do have some skill as a driver, but cant say I am anywhere near a pro or someone who races out on the scene. Just let me know what you guys think... 

With all this damn research I have done I found a lot of parts #'s for Nismo parts that the Performance catalog online didnt have to begin with. Let me know if anyone needs one that I might have written down. Talk at cha laters.


-Tim


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

I read an article recently about the nismo kit (for 3550z though). They said in testing it that it was smoother go over bumps at low speed and really helped them a the limit and was a good improvement. It is a little pricey though..
***
part # 13020-RNZ35 is for the cams not the headers..


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

tsr0003 said:


> I read an article recently about the nismo kit (for 3550z though). They said in testing it that it was smoother go over bumps at low speed and really helped them a the limit and was a good improvement. It is a little pricey though..
> ***
> part # 13020-RNZ35 is for the cams not the headers..




You know... that would make sense why I couldnt findsomeone that could confirm it. Thanks... now I know. I never thought it would be difficult to find certain parts from Nismo. If you have the correct part let me know cause as far as headers go I am at a loss. Well, actually I guess it wouldnt matter cause I am starting to think that I am not going to go with headers at all. Maybe just the cams and that will be it. Keep it quiet, know what I mean?

Neways thanks for the insight... I appreciate it and I wil let you know what I do next.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> You know... that would make sense why I couldnt findsomeone that could confirm it. Thanks... now I know. I never thought it would be difficult to find certain parts from Nismo. If you have the correct part let me know cause as far as headers go I am at a loss. Well, actually I guess it wouldnt matter cause I am starting to think that I am not going to go with headers at all. Maybe just the cams and that will be it. Keep it quiet, know what I mean?
> 
> Neways thanks for the insight... I appreciate it and I wil let you know what I do next.




Hey TSR I am replying to my own post. I just realized what I had did... I have the parts numbersfor the cams and the headers switched. Ok, Im dumb... But just the same let me know if you can confirm the parts # (14002-RN230) is for the Nismo Headers? You were totally right about the cams number... I checked it myself and found out what I did. I think I will go with the suspaesion kit, but not for a few months... The dealership that does all my work has a small sale price, so it mightnot bethat bad a deal. To be continued...


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*Header for Altima SE-R*

Hotshot headers have both with and without CAT option. They seem to be a favorate






stretch_tim007 said:


> You know... that would make sense why I couldnt findsomeone that could confirm it. Thanks... now I know. I never thought it would be difficult to find certain parts from Nismo. If you have the correct part let me know cause as far as headers go I am at a loss. Well, actually I guess it wouldnt matter cause I am starting to think that I am not going to go with headers at all. Maybe just the cams and that will be it. Keep it quiet, know what I mean?
> 
> Neways thanks for the insight... I appreciate it and I wil let you know what I do next.


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you sure that NISMO R cam will not void the warrentee? 
My dealer said that he has to find out about it being void or not.

A lot more expensive than the JWT.

See, my thing I am trying not to void it, if possible.

idle will be ruff.

-CTDAN





stretch_tim007 said:


> Hey guys...I have tried for about the last 10 days researching performance cams for our SE-R's. Sad to say, but my limited experience with cams has me almost kinda guessing which to go with... JTW or Nismo. Now, I realize that Nismo wont void my warranty, so that would be a logical choice. But, of course I want to get my money's worth as well as the "right" part for the job. Anyone have any idea which would be better, or at least some insight on what Im up against? I already have a Nismo CAI and a UR Pulley (except the Pulley is not installed...yet.) I was seriously thinking about some headers, but just like an earlier post stated... too loud. Not to mention that living in downtown Long Beach, CA... Im a target just beggin' for a good write up.
> 
> 
> You know... Its was hard as hell to just find the parts number for the Nismo headers. Then come to find out that neither myself or the Dealership can confirm if this is specifically for the VQ35DE or not. The parts # I have is : (13020-RNZ35)
> ...


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

Just talked to Jeff, my service department guy at the dealership, he is finding out about NISMO CAM being covered under warenty.

If anyone knows for sure, please tell me the name and location of dealer. I will need the ammo if mine says no.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nismo parts themselves are NOT warrented, but installing them will NOT void your regular warrenty, unless the part you installed is directly responsible for the warrenty work that you need done.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

CTDan said:


> I think, i will do a Dyno before and after and report the results...if that isn't to expensive. -CTDan



for dyno time, expect to spend $60-$80hr for baseline runs. it will take about 1hr to do all the baseline runs you need.


----------

